# Clear, Legible, Watch Needed.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Any recommendations?

I have looked at Sinn, Stowa, Fortis but just can't find the one I want  I am looking for something 40mm+, silver cased, black dial, large simple lumed hands, full numeral set. It won't be a diver or a chrono.

This is what I wear a lot at work and I want something similar but "nicer" for playtime. Budget, up to Â£350.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess a G10 is a little too small, and I'm not sure if quartz is allowed, but you could sure save yourself some money....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had considered one, I looked at Andy's in the sales forum but.............it's a tad too small for me and I have an RLT6.

All money saving suggestions, welcome!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Any recommendations?
> 
> I have looked at Sinn, Stowa, Fortis but just can't find the one I want  I am looking for something 40mm+, silver cased, black dial, large simple lumed hands, full numeral set. It won't be a diver or a chrono.
> 
> This is what I wear a lot at work and I want something similar but "nicer" for playtime. Budget, up to Â£350.


41mm dia ex crown...........on offer to you for Â£50 incl UK post

Lume is astonishing!!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What about the Revue Thommen Airspeed range - like the XLarge. Don't know the size but the XXL is 47mm so I'm guessing the XL is 40+


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> 41mm dia ex crown...........on offer to you for Â£50 incl UK post
> 
> Lume is astonishing!!!!


But I don't want an Eco and TBH I don't like the numeral font, the chrome detailing, the chapter ring, the knurled crown or the crown guards, might have gone for it otherwise. :tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I nkow it's not a full numeral dial but I quite like these for easy reading


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Archimede:

Pilot










Davaso:

Mercator










Pares Sport


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

How about the Poljot 'Fortis-a-like's' or the alarm watches? TBH I'd go for a Fortis in that price bracket, but the O&W MP might be a good option?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Easiest watch of all to read, is a diver but does'nt look like it, and the large date is fantastic.

Great lume also. A lot of folk don't like Bathys but its one of my favourite watches. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

I second the Bathys










It's a great watch!

Paul


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Mark

I know it's not what you asked for but I'd definitely go for the 'explorer' type dial (black, with hours at 3, 6 and 9 only). I find this makes the greatest difference as regards legibility. That Riedenschild looks good - or any of the Explorer hommages. Good lume is essential, also.

Hth,

Nick

----

Nice Seiko (though the dial, at 38mm, is probably too small for you)


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Another vote for the Archimede Pilot - here's mine...



















Just look how shallow the dial is - it's very readable from even the most oblique of angles.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

This is my best watch for legibility (and my eyesight is in the "Mr Magoo" area) - Lume is superb btw - I wasn't thinking of selling it but everything has its price :lol:

Regards ... Paul


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting. I went through this exercise a bit ago. Unfortunately it comes in 2mm under your requirements at 38mm on a 22mm strap. Gloss black dial military style and an easy read. I can take additional pics if you wish but is my offering. Hack set.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30303


----------



## Mark B (May 1, 2008)

What about Zeno?

Does it have to be automatic, or will quartz suffice?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I second the Bathys .. It's a great watch!


But it's _*SO*_ ugly, what with those mis-matched hands & too big a date, would not want one as a gift ..


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Mark

Not sure if these are lumed?

O&W XXL....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

That's what I was going to suggest Marky, I've been looking at those a while now and have decided to go for on or both


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies, it's much appreciated, some food for thought there. 

I have looked at the O&W 46mm Pilot and I have been looking at these at these for about 3 years now.










In fact, I have posted at least twice for owners opinions and it seems that nobody on here actually owns one, or if they do, they don't like me and are ignoring my question. 

I am liking the Archimede and the Bathy too.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Slightly over your budget and harder to find than hens teeth,but how about a Damasko Da36??,they are easy to read and bomb proof,great resale value also,would dig you out a pic of mine but im sure you already know what they look like


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> All money saving suggestions, welcome!


Hamilton Khaki?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Slightly over your budget and harder to find than hens teeth,but how about a Damasko Da36??,they are easy to read and bomb proof,great resale value also,would dig you out a pic of mine but im sure you already know what they look like


Budget is firm till the Vespa goes, I am overspent on toys. Nice watches though. 



SharkBike said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > All money saving suggestions, welcome!
> ...


I am sorry but I don't like the Hamilton font/logo, picky I know but it's like something off a '70's music show.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Thanks for all the replies, it's much appreciated, some food for thought there.
> 
> I have looked at the O&W 46mm Pilot and I have been looking at these at these for about 3 years now.
> 
> ...


I looked at these O&W's when I picked up my Kienzle (as per my reply above) but I didn't think the hands looked right - I like the Archimede and someone mentioned an Airspeed? - There was one up for sale in the "other place" we don't mention here









Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Mark, How about this Seiko, at 43mm not including the crown and clear dial and numbers it is pretty much fits the bill.

The best bit is it's only about Â£80 

Derek










Lume is not bad either........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you considered this Glycine Incursore 200 Metres Mark?










(photo nicked from Glycine)

case 46mm exc crown, 50mm inc, ETA 2824-2



















(photos by Neil Wood)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

VinceR said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I second the Bathys .. It's a great watch!
> ...


They are a love/hate watch but are very popular now and difficult to get a hold of. Bit like the other strong views held about brands such as say -







no I won't say it. Thank God we're all different. :tongue2:

Alasdair

Oh and the too big a date is a real plus for me as I can see it without having to put glasses on. :nerd:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Alas said:


> Easiest watch of all to read, is a diver but does'nt look like it, and the large date is fantastic.
> 
> Great lume also. A lot of folk don't like Bathys but its one of my favourite watches. :tongue2:
> 
> Alasdair


I have to say these have really grown on me. I didn't like them at all at first but now for some reason they hold an appeal... I'm just not sure what it is yet 

Definately a grower.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Derek (Luvwatch), that Seiko is a nice watch, I like it, only the chapter ring would stop me from buying it, a bigger face and that would be it.

Mac, I forgot about Glycine, will have a look tonight but I am leaning towards an O&W at the mo.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I have often thought of buying one of these and putting it on a lumpy


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Mark, How about this Seiko, at 43mm not including the crown and clear dial and numbers it is pretty much fits the bill.
> 
> The best bit is it's only about Â£80
> 
> ...


Is that a revolving bezel, cause if it is that is one nice watch!!! Do you know the model number please??


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

redmonaco said:


> Do you know the model number please??


SNKF11K







SNKF07K









I do not believe the bezels rotate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

neil_s said:


> SNKF07K


I prefer this version, not sure about the hands though, maybe a bit too fat? :huh:


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

yeoman says, "it comes knurled finishing on a non-rotating bezel. "

http://www.google.com/search?q=yeoman+snkf07k


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you can find one, a RLT4 fits the bill I think...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> If you can find one, a RLT4 fits the bill I think...


Yes that does the job perfectly so what about the RLT30 as seen HERE?

This is currently in my 'Top 3' list AND is currently still available AND within budget


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

pink is not the only colour you can get the numbers in  white,green and blue also

clearest watch I have automatic, display back 42mm. list price is Â£385 so a little over you budget but I bought mine for a little less.

poor quality wrist shot










this is it in white pic taken from internet


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

oooohh thats nice


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jase, the "4" is a lovely watch but I am afraid a coin edge bezel and onion crown are the 2 things that I'd never choose. 

I had pretty much decided on the O&W pilot










But then I saw the pink Glycine Combat and quite fancy a green one, like the Incursor too and the davosa and the Bathy  . Lots of nice pics thanks everyone, think I will decide over the weekend.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I looked at the big pilot about 4 years ago, at the time I thought it was to big and ended up going for the MP that came in at 37mm... Now I should have just gone for this, would have saved me loads of money finding out I prefer bigger watches


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

neil_s said:


> I have often thought of buying one of these and putting it on a lumpy


Never thought of doing that , I keep looking at these as well :blink:


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Any recommendations?
> 
> I am looking for something 40mm+, silver cased, black dial, large simple lumed hands,


A word of warning, I had a Stowa Marine which fits the bill apart from the dial colour.










In the end I sold it because all that space and legibility got a bit boring and didn't justify the size, weight and bashability. If all you need to do is tell the time 30mm of dial is enough.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raysablade said:


> If all you need to do is tell the time 30mm of dial is enough.


That's profound mate, you should put that in your signature.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

pg tips said:


> raysablade said:
> 
> 
> > If all you need to do is tell the time 30mm of dial is enough.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sorry, just re read that and thought it might sound like I'm taking the piss. Far from it, I'm serious, all these big watches we have these days and you really don't need them that huge to read a dial do you.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like to tell the time at a glance, you cannot with a 30mm watch, I can't anyway. Furthermore Mr PG Tips  I have had large faced watches that I can't tell the time with at a glance. My Atlantic Worldmaster is 40mm and I have to bash my conk before I know what time it is, had the same trouble with the beautiful RLT 23 too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

should have gone to specsavers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, I always liked the Stowa because it reminds me of pocket watch dials but just a tad too large for me, now if they made the date as big as the numbered markers maybe 

and Mark, I have the same issue lately but I just finally got myself glasses for reading but don't carry them all the time, without have to hold the arm at distance to read the dates clearly, not cool, I too tend to get a watch now and simply fall out of love with it just because it's not as legible as I thought it may have been in pictures.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkF said:


> ... but I am afraid a coin edge bezel and onion crown are the 2 things that I'd never choose.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Another one sees the light!!! I may have to put the OCCENAS script back in my signature for those newer additions to our :rltb: wonderful forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > ... but I am afraid a coin edge bezel and onion crown are the 2 things that I'd never choose.
> ...




Philistine!!! :tease:

For those with taste there is the original *`OCCEAS`(Onion Crown & Coin Edge Appreciation Society`)* new members always welcome :thumbup:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

nowt wrong with a coin edge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > 41mm dia ex crown...........on offer to you for Â£50 incl UK post
> ...


Citizen Eco sold to a forum member!!!!!


----------

